# Certina DS-3 1000m



## Temption (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Temption (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## ripper (Feb 10, 2006)

:-! Very very very beautiful pics Temption. As always!

Best regards rip ;-)


----------



## Temption (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## swb718 (May 10, 2006)

Awesome photos, watch. Where did you/can you pick one up? I see it's limited edition, so they are all sold out, I'm sure.


----------



## Temption (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## moby711 (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice pics Temption 

Greetings and some impressions from my #1021 with little compariosn to my Omega AC |>


----------



## LW McVay (Feb 11, 2006)

Beautiful watch Tempation!!!


----------



## vocallywild (May 1, 2008)

Greetings, I am just new to this site & am looking for a Certina DS 3 1000. Any ideas where I can find one to buy ? Matthew.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

vocallywild said:


> Greetings, I am just new to this site & am looking for a Certina DS 3 1000. Any ideas where I can find one to buy ? Matthew.


 These were a limited edition and sold out a while ago, but sometimes they pop up on the sales forums. That's how I got mine.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

A few mediocre pictures from my end.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

its nice watches


----------

